# How to use coconut scraps??



## shivani (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey guys!! I've just taken out coconut milk and oil from grated coconuts..is there any idea how could I utilize the dried scraps left out?? Its still moisturising.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 14, 2013)

I have never done this with a whole coconut (sounds neat!). I have included dried coconut in my soap for a scrubby effect.


----------



## shivani (Nov 14, 2013)

Before I could think of anything,my mom made sweet dish with it.. but left some of it. I'll also dry it and use as a scrub..thanx!!


----------



## Cutter (Feb 12, 2014)

Shred it with a grater or coffee/spice grinder and go for a loofah type exfoliating soap with it. Throw in some coconut oil and vanilla and you're off to the tropics.


----------

